
How can back end developers 'practice'? - piercena
It seems everyone says to build something if you want to learn a technology. This is an issue for me because I work on server side code, mainly working with databases and how to optimize their performance. I am not a UI&#x2F;UX person at all. So to build a website or project just feels... disjointed for me. I care a lot about the whole product, but I don&#x27;t want to do front end work. So what sorts of things should I be considering as side-projects to boost my skillset?
======
gantengx
I think you can just build some webapp (front end can be very simple, just use
angular.js with no styling at all) and focus on the backend?

Or if you absolutely don't want to touch front end at all, perhaps building
API backend will do? Although it'll be much harder to showcase your skills

------
ankurdhama
You don't need to create a shiny UI for the backend. Simple UI would be fine
to showcase the features of the backend system - simple HTML and JS code, no
need to use any frameworks.

------
a3n
Build your backend and all its parts, then use curl or python or something
equally "simple" to access it.

